# can someone finish my elk mount?



## wapitiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could or knows someone who could finish my elk mount. I got started but I don't really know how to complete it. I uploaded a couple pictures of my unfinished set and one that I would like it to look like. I saw it on ksl.com. I like it because it covers up the extra bone attached to the actual antlers. Any information on price would be great. preferably someone in davis county but I commute to logan.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

If you dont find someone up north, I would finish it for you. Im in Salem, I could make it look better than the one in the photo, let me know


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

Call Dave Fergeson 801-791-6617


----------



## wapitiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Call Dave Fergeson 801-791-6617


where is he from? professional taxidermist?


----------

